# Torx drive Euro screws



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone know of a source for 5mm Euro screws typically used for mounting draw slides with Torx (Star) drive heads? The only Euro screws I've found are Posi Drive. I'd accept square drive as an alternative, but would much prefer Torx drive. And preferably in a material which can be held securely by a magnetic driver bit.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I only found Posi drive myself.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this link 
https://www.fcpeuro.com/products/torx-bolt-for-plasti-65758235255?gclid=CL_z34fi7MgCFQiqaQodM9UEEQ


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Phillips and pozi is the only two I've ever seen. I *hate* pozi drive so always go with the phillips. Square drive would be awesome. Post back if you ever find any.


----------



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

*Source for square drive Euro*

Woodworkersexpress, www.woodworkerexpress.com, lists square drive Euro screws. I've ordered a box, can't say at this time if they're any good or not. Frustrating that the UPS charge of $12.95 darned near doubles the cost of the box of 1,000. 
Found some on Amazon as well, but quantity of 50,000 and shipment time of months makes them unattractive. 
I'd still prefer Torx drive, but the 1,000 I've ordered should last me a lifetime (I passed 70 some years back)


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

> I hate pozi drive


Could you explain why?
johnep


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

johnep34 said:


> Could you explain why?
> johnep


They say it is better than a normal phillips but that hasn't been my experience. Just another bit you have to carry around with absolutely no advantage. :thumbdown:


----------



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

The square drive Euro screws from Woodworkersexpress arrived a short while ago. Tried a few, they seem to hold the #2 square drive bit (even one that's seen a lot of use) firmly, no need for a magnetic holder, regardless of the angle at which the bit is held. Can stick one on the end of the driver bit, then reach way back into a cabinet one-handed and drive the bit into the pre-drilled hole without any slipage on the bit, until the screw is firmly seated. Now I've been told that "the answer" is to mount the drawer slides before the cabinet is assembled, but that doesn't work when one is upgrading an old cabinet to use modern slide hardware. Try these screws and you'll probably never go back to using Pozi drive screws for anything but ballast.


----------



## klkarrier (Oct 14, 2015)

I picked up a box of these screws by mistake at our local hardware store.
Must say I've not used the posidrive screws for the last few projects and I'm more than pleased with the level of grip and how the supplied bit holds the screws in place even at awkward angles. Maybe slightly more expensive but worth it IMO


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

klkarrier said:


> I picked up a box of these screws by mistake at our local hardware store.
> Must say I've not used the posidrive screws for the last few projects and I'm more than pleased with the level of grip and how the supplied bit holds the screws in place even at awkward angles. Maybe slightly more expensive but worth it IMO


Those are Torx drive, and I prefer them way over Phillips. Square drive is next - especially like square drive in the "trim head" screws. Also there is some confusion - what they show as Robertson are called square drive around here.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Also there is some confusion - what they show as Robertson are called square drive around here.


Robertson is the name of the person that came up with the "square drive"


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

d_slat said:


> Robertson is the name of the person that came up with the "square drive"


Actually, the square drive was invented by Allan Cummings. Robertson was a Canadian who popularized it.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:US_patent_161390_Allan_Cummings_1875_wood_screw_drives.png


----------

